# 2022 NFL Draft



## Kopuffer

Would someone please explain to me what my Queens are doing in this draft. Trading back just to trade up... I don't mind the players we have selected, but I think our new GM is trying to act smarter than everyone else. Absolutely ridiculous how worked up I got yesterday watching the shenanigans. 

Thoughts on your teams draft?


----------



## UBC03

My Brownies, assuming they get Clowney and Landry to resign, don't really have any gaps. They picked up this kicker to fill the only obvious one. Seems like they're drafting for next year when some rookie contracts come due for a big raise. They can just plug these guys in and go. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> My Brownies, assuming they get Clowney and Landry to resign, don't really have any gaps. They picked up this kicker to fill the only obvious one. Seems like they're drafting for next year when some rookie contracts come due for a big raise. They can just plug these guys in and go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Because, that’s how it always works out for the Browns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

After a ton of drafts...giants are finally doing the right thing


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

The Raiders have finally figured it out
They can’t draft in the first round anyway so no need to go there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

zcziggy said:


> After a ton of drafts...giants are finally doing the right thing


Giants for sure had a great looking draft on paper.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> After a ton of drafts...giants are finally doing the right thing


KT is better than people think
He played injured much of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> KT is better than people think
> He played injured much of the time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup...i only hope he is not another OBJ


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Yup...i only hope he is not another OBJ


Not even close
Just because he is interested in business and marketing doesn’t make him a prima donna
He’s actually pretty humble
A really good young man
Of course the media doesn’t want to write stories about everything he did for his school and the community


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

